# anyone know what p this is



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

hey im back again got all moved in and sh*t and ordered some fish from ash...i got this dude and he is awesome...anyone know what he could be? he is extremely aggressive... i open the lid and he is hoppin out the water. 
thanks in advance


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

wow very nice. very interesting body shape. how big is he? and what did you buy him as?

Oburi


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

about 4-5" i bought him as an unidentified piranha


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

nice. you should try and get some flank shots so it would be easier to ID. unidentified p's are kool









Oburi


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

I'd say Eigenmanni (maybe a bit skiny) but not for sure.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pristobrycon, possibly eigenmanni-serrulatus variety. Dorsum is skinny which is common with wild caught fishes. Feed well. Nice fish.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I saw that fish at Ash's at it was mean


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

looks like S.eigmanni


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya i love him...thanks for the replys =)


----------

